# Not a Single Christian Church Left in Afghanistan



## Intense (Oct 11, 2011)

> (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> 
> This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime.
> 
> ...



So much for Religious Tolerance.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm glad we have religious tolerance in our country, even if Herman Cain wants to eliminate it for Muslims.


----------



## Intense (Oct 11, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> I'm glad we have religious tolerance in our country, even if Herman Cain wants to eliminate it for Muslims.



How so?


----------



## Intense (Oct 11, 2011)

I think Islam is much safer in the Western World than Western Religions are in the Islamic controlled World.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 11, 2011)

Intense said:


> > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> >
> > This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime.
> >
> ...



And Egypt is moving in that direction as well.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 11, 2011)

Intense said:


> > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> >
> > This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime.
> >
> ...







Did you ever in your wildest dreams think that there would be religious tolerance from muslims?   


No, this does not surprise me at all.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 11, 2011)

Intense said:


> I think Islam is much safer in the Western World than Western Religions are in the Islamic controlled World.



No doubt.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 11, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> ...



As well as Iraq and Pakistan.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 11, 2011)

Intense said:


> > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> >
> > This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime.
> >
> ...



Seriously Intense..

What if anything is in Afghanistan?

The country is in shambles.

I'm surprised they have rocks to huddle behind.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like our efforts in Afghanistan have been so successful. Hell, let's stay another ten years and get more soldiers killed.


----------



## Intense (Oct 11, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> ...


Me neither. Some, however are still in denial.


----------



## Intense (Oct 11, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sounds like our efforts in Afghanistan have been so successful. Hell, let's stay another ten years and get more soldiers killed.


----------



## Intense (Oct 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> ...



Poppies and Gems. Minerals, and a Shit load of Crazed Muslims.
If we had conditions about maintaining a presence there, and they were actually being met, it might make more sense. If there was a real Reform Movement in Islam, in relation to Human Rights, it would make sense. That's a big If though. Hey, aren't you glad you moved out of the Upper East Side, or were you planning to join the Protest?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 11, 2011)

the old Muslims from centuries ago did tolerate other religions more than today.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 11, 2011)

Intense said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Planning to protest? 

Last protest I went to was against the Iraq invasion. It was hard for me to listen to the plethora of crazies from every movement braying on and on about the "Palestinian Occupation" or the "Slaughter of the American Indian". That was about Iraq for Pete's sake. In any case..to busy looking for a job. If I ain't at an interview..I am fielding phone calls and emails.

I might stop by.

And back to Afghanistan. I think everyone should leave that place alone..and let them sort crap out on their own.


----------



## JStone (Oct 11, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> the old Muslims from centuries ago did tolerate other religions more than today.



Like when Muhammad beheaded 1000 Jews 1400 years ago and expelled the rest and said on his deathbed that Jews and Christians and all infidels must never be allowed in Arabia? 

Or, like when the Sharia says that all non-Muslims must convert, submit or die?

Or, like when infidels have been stripped of their rights as dhimmis?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 11, 2011)

or like the way that protestants killed catholics just because of a difference of opininion.


----------



## Intense (Oct 11, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> or like the way that protestants killed catholics just because of a difference of opininion.



Did you lose your Mommy Little Boy? Are you lost? 

Can you show where Protestants targeted Christians in Afghanistan? Link?


----------



## Intense (Oct 11, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



My last Protest was in 1984. We were more focused and Organized. 

I'm wanting to stop by and shoot some Pictures. I keep procrastinating.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 11, 2011)

Intense said:


> In the intervening decade, U.S. taxpayers have spent $440 billion to support Afghanistan's new government



If that really were the case, Afghanistan would be something like Kazakhstan or Portugal.


----------



## JStone (Oct 11, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > In the intervening decade, U.S. taxpayers have spent $440 billion to support Afghanistan's new government
> ...



Afghanistan was a good country when owned by the Buddhists.  Now, it's another Islime shithole.


----------



## JStone (Oct 11, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> or like the way that protestants killed catholics just because of a difference of opininion.



Sahih Bukhari: Narrated Ibn Umar: Allah's Apostle said: "I have been ordered (by Allah) to fight against the people until they testify that none has the right to be worshipped but Allah and that Muhammad is Allah's Apostle, and offer the prayers perfectly and give the obligatory charity, so if they perform that, then they save their lives and property from me except for Islamic laws and then their reckoning (accounts) will be done by Allah.


----------



## Intense (Oct 11, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > In the intervening decade, U.S. taxpayers have spent $440 billion to support Afghanistan's new government
> ...



Just to be clear, that Quote was not from me, but the Article I posted. When you cut up Quotes like that it is not a correct impression. This is more accurate. 



> > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> >
> > This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime.
> >
> ...



I support True Reform in Islam, in relation to Your Toleration of Others, in relation to Recognition of Human Rights. I support that in All Religions. There is the talk and there is the walk.


----------



## JStone (Oct 11, 2011)

Intense said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Who is gonna reform Islime?  allah sez quran can't be altered.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 11, 2011)

Intense said:


> > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> >
> > This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime.
> >
> ...



Ahh the benefits of a democracy...


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 12, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > In the intervening decade, U.S. taxpayers have spent $440 billion to support Afghanistan's new government
> ...



Bullshit, Afghanistan is a corrupt third world shit hole, even if we spent $440 trillion there the people would still be illiterate and living in mud huts.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 12, 2011)

as a non christian i dont find christians all that tolerant....


----------



## Intense (Oct 12, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> as a non christian i dont find christians all that tolerant....



We are All Human Beings first, Each with a unique measure, SB. Now put on your happy face and play nice with the other little kiddies. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwdPCWTstBs]Hush Little Baby Lullaby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Samson (Oct 12, 2011)

Intense said:


> > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> >
> > This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime.
> >
> ...



I wasn't aware that the purpose for the US occupation of A-stan was to establish Christian Churches.

Frankly, I'm more concerned about how many McDonald's, Taco Bells, and KFC's there are in A-stan.


----------



## Intense (Oct 12, 2011)

Samson said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> ...



I'm sorry I missed part of your order, was that fries and a coke with that goat burger? 

The OP has nothing to do with Our presence there, but the persecution of Afghani Christians.


----------



## Samson (Oct 12, 2011)

Intense said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



I see no reason a "goat burger" franchise wouldn't do well in A-stan.

Actually, from your OP:

"This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime"

I disagree. The fact there are no christians in A-stan reflects the state of human self preservation. No christian (or buddist, or toaist, or jew, or hindu, or anything-but-devout-ass-raised-5X/day camel jockey) would want to be in A-stan.

I'm not sure there were any christians in A-stan 10 years ago?

I'm not even sure many MUSLIMS want to live in fucking A-stan!


----------



## Intense (Oct 12, 2011)

Samson said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



They are there, they are just Underground. They can't practice openly.


----------



## Samson (Oct 12, 2011)

Intense said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



My point remains: Has the US remained in A-stan to establish religious freedom? If so, why not invade Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Intense (Oct 12, 2011)

Samson said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I don't think we are there to establish Religious Freedom at all. Personally I doubt the State Department gives a Rat's ass about Religious Freedom.   .... Well, maybe I'm exaggerating a tiny bit.....


----------



## Samson (Oct 12, 2011)

Intense said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Well, Apparently the OP's quote is written by someone with a different opinion because it implies that 10 years of US occupation would result in more open religious freedom for christians.

The State Department is infinately more concerned that the US doesn't appear to be creating a crusader state between Muslim Pakistan, and Muslim Iran.

BTW: Curiously, while there is no KFC in Kabul, there are two Tex-Mex resaurants.

Tex Mex restaurants in Kabul - Lonely Planet


----------



## Intense (Oct 12, 2011)

Samson said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I think if the sentiment was sincere, it would have reflected better in influence, in the Establishment of certain Constitutions, at least from a Human Rights perspective. It was ignored.


----------



## Samson (Oct 12, 2011)

Intense said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...





I too believe the establishment of Extra Crispy is a Human Right.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2011)

If the people of Afghanistan don't want a church in their country.

That is their right and their business.

We should have no say in this issue.


----------



## Intense (Oct 12, 2011)

Samson said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Hey Dude, don't you know Popeye's kicks KFC ass.


----------



## Intense (Oct 12, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> If the people of Afghanistan don't want a church in their country.
> 
> That is their right and their business.
> 
> We should have no say in this issue.



Actually in relations to Human Rights abuse, we All have a say. If there was a vote in the USA to Ban Islam here, I would not support it on the same grounds. Consider the Implications, when you claim to advocate Reform.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 12, 2011)

Intense said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Churchs Chicken is better than both of them, wouldn't it be crazy if they had a Churchs Chicken in Afghanistan but no actual Church.


----------



## Intense (Oct 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



They sell that here out of White Castle. There is no accounting for taste.   

I go there only when I want to abuse my body.


----------



## Samson (Oct 12, 2011)

Intense said:


> I go there only when I want to abuse my body.



Can't you do that at home, online?

I'll send you some great octopron sites.


----------



## Samson (Oct 12, 2011)

Intense said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Indeed, but I didn't want to set the bar too high.


----------



## Samson (Oct 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Its the sort of thing that would go viral, and the Manager of the Kabul Churches would be showing up on Jimmy Kimmel.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 12, 2011)

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



They have a Churchs Chicken in Kuwait but they renamed it Texas Chicken so nobody will be offended.

The Big Apple: Texas Chicken (Church&#8217;s Chicken in Mideast)


----------



## Samson (Oct 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...





You mean, no one in the US is offended?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 12, 2011)

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Not that I know of.


----------



## Samson (Oct 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Then we should organize a protest.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 12, 2011)

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



No way, I love their spicy chicken!


----------



## Samson (Oct 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Even if you had the chance to live in a park, crapping on police cars???

Damn that must be great chicken.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 12, 2011)

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



It is awesome stuff.


----------



## JStone (Oct 13, 2011)

Sky Dancer said:


> I'm glad we have religious tolerance in our country, even if Herman Cain wants to eliminate it for Muslims.



Where does Islam show tolerance for other religions without having to pay the jizya extortion protection tax?


----------



## Intense (Oct 13, 2011)

JStone said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad we have religious tolerance in our country, even if Herman Cain wants to eliminate it for Muslims.
> ...



In Countries not Ruled by Sharia.


----------



## syrenn (Mar 8, 2012)

Intense said:


> > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> >
> > This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime.
> >
> ...





Does this surprise you? It sure does not surprise me. 

Wait and watch.... you have to the the "right" kind of muslin too...


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 10, 2012)

Intense said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Countries with a large muslim population that are not ruled now by sharia have a large muslim population that would prefer to be ruled by sharia.

Best look at countries that USED to not be ruled by shaira and see what happened.

Egypt
Libya
Iraq
Iran before the Shah was deposed.

Countries, just in the news right now of nations in which the people would prefer to be ruled by sharia, 
Turkey
Nigeria

The idiocy if our application of democracy is the chief cause of sharia's misery.   Call it a democracy of cannibals.


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 10, 2012)

Intense said:


> > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> >
> > This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime.
> >
> ...



A Liberal paradise!


----------



## Sallow (Mar 10, 2012)

Intense said:


> > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> >
> > This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime.
> >
> ...



Never mind a "Christian Church" are there any normal people in Afghanistan?

The whole country is almost filled to the brim with fruit loop fanatics.


----------



## ekrem (Mar 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Countries with a large muslim population that are not ruled now by sharia have a large muslim population that would prefer to be ruled by sharia.



Large population in America would prefer to live in Jesus-Camp, but it's too small, so they want to bring it into government.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 12, 2012)

ekrem said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Countries with a large muslim population that are not ruled now by sharia have a large muslim population that would prefer to be ruled by sharia.
> ...



You don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## Douger (Mar 12, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> the old Muslims from centuries ago did tolerate other religions more than today.


That was pre-IsNtReal.


----------



## ekrem (Mar 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> You don't know what the fuck you are talking about.



I was talking to the white guys, not to you.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 13, 2012)

ekrem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know what the fuck you are talking about.
> ...


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 2, 2017)

Intense said:


> > (CNSNews.com) -- There is not a single, public Christian church left in Afghanistan, according to the U.S. State Department.
> >
> > This reflects the state of religious freedom in that country ten years after the United States first invaded it and overthrew its Islamist Taliban regime.
> >
> ...




Did they leave the country for the most part?   I find that a bit sad

The Right Hand of God in the Psalms


----------

